# Miracle from the heavens? Extended deadlines for NYU & Columbia...



## E.B. (Dec 1, 2010)

wow, what a crazy day...the online applications have just been turned to **** today.

anyone saved by this lucky break?

i was told the deadlines havent been moved back in over 5 years for any reason.

me, Im using the extra time to revise some stuff. 

Everything else is locked and loaded.

Here's to 200k less that I'll have.


----------



## silverlain (Dec 1, 2010)

Now the USC app is down but no word of extension from them. AAGH!


----------



## E.B. (Dec 1, 2010)

I think I know how they felt at Normandy now...

Dec. 1 is literally D-Day!!!


----------



## saintman (Dec 1, 2010)

what about USC??


----------



## saintman (Dec 1, 2010)

USC is just not working?

what to do know??


----------



## E.B. (Dec 1, 2010)

call them tomorrow...probably the same deal.

make sure to say columbia and nyu had similar problems


----------



## One_Girl_Revolution (Dec 2, 2010)

NYU sent an email saying they extended deadlines after I already applied to afi, columbia, usc and lmu. NYU had different application requirements so i didn't apply.


----------

